# Location, Location, Location ???



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Currently sat in our lounge here in the UK trying not to self combust with all the questions and planning we have to do with moving to Spain.

So we will start here...where in Spain do we move to?

We are a young family with 2 children (aged 4 and 2) plus a dog. Local quality schools are a must, we would like to be close to shops, places to eat out maybe a bar or two plus things to do with the kids after school and weekends - a beach close by.

We currently live in a large village, so a similar lifestyle in Spain would be ideal - warm weather and plenty of sun is a must.

As a businessman I would be looking at running my own business in Spain so an area afluent with potential clients is preffered.

Any ideas of suitable places would be welcome.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

From the Canary isles to the French border, Spain is a huge country, I think you have to be more selective geographically, to help us advise you.

Wish you well with your research though,

H


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

...and maybe a general line of work, will enable the fantastic members of the forum (I am also a newby on here and have found those members who are already living in Spain and those who have, have a wealth of great experience, that they are more than willing to share)

Compared to many other forums it has a really nice family feel and free of all the pillarism (I am better than you) attitude seen elsewhere. 

Warning: May lead to ExpatForum addiction, please read the instructions and do not exceed the recommended dose. See website for further details. 

Enjoy


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

I currently run a commercial cleaning company here in the UK and would be looking to start a property / pool management business and possibly look at cleaning in Spain.

After spending the day reading articles and researching I am looking at the area of Javea, which seems a fair size to offer everything we want, coastal and near to areas populated by tourists and presume expat Brits.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Javea has a population of just under 30k and about 6k of them are British expats. Those are the official figures and there are more, like me, who don't appear in those numbers because they are part-time residents.

As you might expect, every service British people need is already available to them, either from British expats or Spanish people. You'll have competition, but unless you've invented something new, you'll have competition wherever you set-up.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Richard, I'm sitting in a kitchen in Ireland looking out at what seems to be unending rain (it's raining here since November). After reading your first and second posts, I reckon I'm bordering on a heart attack. 

Your business idea is not exactly unique. Nearly very two-bit English speaking resident in Spain does the same thing although in different ways. You are about to platform dive into the shallow end of the pool thinking you will qualify for the next Olympics. All you will get are broken bones if you survive the initial dive.

Add in your wife, children, way of life, livliehood etc. Don't do it Richard!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with Leper. 

There are so many companies and individuals doing what you describe (which of course is very seasonal) that I don't see how another could possible succeed.

If you were a single man with no responsibilities I would say 'give it a try' but with a young family I don't think you should take the risk.

As self employed you would have to pay about €250 a month in social security whether you had work or not.

In order to get your residencia you will need to show a monthly family income of at least €2,400. I doubt very much that you would be able to achieve that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

With unemployment in this area at over 30% there are people willing to clean pools and houses and do general maintenance for 5€ an hour.


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

San Cayetano , lovely little village in Murcia region. Close to sea, shop, village school. Spanish here really friendly


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Johnweedon said:


> San Cayetano , lovely little village in Murcia region. Close to sea, shop, village school. Spanish here really friendly


But would the OP find the employment opportunities he is looking for?


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like a huge risk to me. Good luck though!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain is great for retirees, or the footloose and fancy-free, but anyone moving to Spain with children and no secure job prospects is taking a big risk. OK, the children might have a nicer life in the short term, but only a third of Spanish school-leavers manage to get jobs (and those that do are usually poorly paid and on temporary contracts). Sadly, that's not likely to change by the time your kids grow up. Also, you will lose your family allowance and any other benefits you might be entitled to in the UK, and you will be expected to pay for school books and materials.


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you so far for all your replies, I have a very successful business here in the UK which provides a substantial income, as well as other investments which will remain so we will mainly be moving for the sun and more relaxed life style. Obviously I want to generate some income and keep myself busy and am open to any business prospects once we move over there. We do not claim any benefits.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want to keep busy take up squash/golf/clay shooting/ham radio et al and have fun.


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

bob bob,

I would certainly enjoy keeping busy in this manner but i do have a passion for business and earning money - I would be most happy with a small bar or eatery and am looking into this at the moment, we will be flying over in February for a short investigative trip.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A small bar:spit: possibly worse than pool cleaning


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Perhaps people already living in Spain can advise on what small businesses seem to do better than the cliche businesses?


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't forget also you will need to speak Spanish to a decent level if you're planning to make a real go in Spain. As said Billy joe Fred Martha Janice Tracey and any others are probably doing the same but on a smaller scale. They say if you want to make a small fortune in Spain bring a large one and buy a bar.


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

I will be brushing up on my spanish and looking to take some evening classes in basic spanish


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

RobertRichardson said:


> bob bob,
> 
> I would certainly enjoy keeping busy in this manner but i do have a passion for business and earning money -* I would be most happy with a small bar or eatery *and am looking into this at the moment, we will be flying over in February for a short investigative trip.


I'm wondering which one would loose you the most money fastest :juggle:  Ask yourself why there are thousands of bars and eateries up for sale all over Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

RobertRichardson said:


> I will be brushing up on my spanish and looking to take some evening classes in basic spanish


You will not begin to be halfway fluent in Spanish until you have lived in Spain for a while...certainly not fluent enough to operate in a work environment. It's fairly easy to be able to speak sufficiently to get by in everyday contexts but it's the understanding of what you hear that isn't so easy.
I've worked as a translator/interpreter in other European languages and after eight years speak reasonable Spanish but I still find that there are times when I grasp only 80% of what I hear or what is said to me...and I'm an active member of a Spanish political Party. I certainly wouldn't be able to function in many work environments.
Then there's the added complication of regional accents and languages.
As for business opportunities here: without good Spanish and without the all- important contacts, possible but not without considerable risk.
We were in business in the UK before taking early retirement but no way would we even have considered giving up our successful business to start up in Spain.
But then I'm ultra risk averse.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You will not begin to be halfway fluent in Spanish until you have lived in Spain for a while...certainly not fluent enough to operate in a work environment. It's fairly easy to be able to speak sufficiently to get by in everyday contexts but it's the understanding of what you hear that isn't so easy.
> I've worked as a translator/interpreter in other European languages and after eight years speak reasonable Spanish but I still find that there are times when I grasp only 80% of what I hear or what is said to me...*and I'm an active member of a Spanish political Party. I certainly wouldn't be able to function in many work environments.
> Then there's the added complication of regional accents and languages.*
> As for business opportunities here: without good Spanish and without the all- important contacts, possible but not without considerable risk.
> ...



I know that feeling!! I'm OK (99/100%) when they stick to Spanish at politcal or board / council meetings. I'm probably at 90% now when they stick to Valenciano...... 

I come out with my brain fried when they keep switching from one to the other though


----------

